# 45 ACP Brass



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

NATCHEZ SHOOTERS SUPPLY 
Has Federal 45 Auto + P Primed Brass on sale for 15.00 per 100. That's a pretty good deal. I thought I'd pass the info on to anyone that might be interested.:smt1099

http://www.natchezss.com/

Direct link to the brass page
http://www.natchezss.com/product.cfm?contentID=productDetail&prodID=FA45EP100&src=ba546


----------



## nitrohead (Feb 3, 2009)

Bought 1000 mixed OFB .45 acp for $66 at reloadersauction.com


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I bought 4000 pieces of that stuff from NATCHEZ. Fantastic price for primed nickel 45 ACP. Ready to go primers already in em. Couldn't pass on it. I looked just a little while earlier and they still have it in stock. LOL I shouldn't need 45 brass for a while now. I miss going to that outdoor range in the town I lived in before heading out to the woods. I still have boxes of 40 and 9mm I got from there. I loved that free stuff:mrgreen: Anyone needing and 45 brass should check it out. The stuff I got was great:smt023


----------

